# GSD @ Gwinnett County GA Shelter (3) duplicate



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/porta.../AnimalWelfareandEnforcementNew/AvailableDogs

Animal ID # is 25885
I am a FEMALE, PEN 195 - GERMAN SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am A BABY
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/20/2012
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. 









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Animal ID # is 25931
I am a FEMALE, PEN 103 - GERMAN SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am A SENIOR
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/20/2012
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200. 








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Animal ID # is 25932
I am a FEMALE, PEN 197 - SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am A BABY
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/20/2012
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.

I'm not sure if this one is purebred, I hope its ok to post her.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe the first and last are both being pulled/on hold for a private adopter? All gorgeous, though. I hate how many shepherds end up in Gwinett...


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Ohhh... so many beautiful dogs in need! Breaks my heart every time. Anyway that I can help sponsor these dogs from afar?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

LifeofRiley said:


> Ohhh... so many beautiful dogs in need! Breaks my heart every time. Anyway that I can help sponsor these dogs from afar?


 I'll check into it and let you know.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@GsdLoverr729: Thanks!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gwinnett Humane Society
Here ya go! If you go to the left side, the option to "Donate" is near the bottom. That's all I can find so far to help from afar.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! I wish some companies would donate IT/Web design services to help shelters. The Sponsor-A-Pet part of this site is not very intuitive or user-friendly.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah :/ I'm hoping to have Matt drive me down there Thursday to donate in person. But it's SUCH a long drive from us, it's pretty insane lol.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

I got the info straight off the site. Sorry if they aren't available. But that's a good thing!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

It is good!!!


----------

